# How do you get oil out of clothes?



## Sarahbunny

Sigh - this is the 5th shirt in a month that I have ruined with Pam.







Any ideas on what to do? Besides wear an apron, of course.


----------



## kathirynne

Rub dish soap (or cheap shampoo) into the oil stain with a toothbrush. Let sit overnight and wash as usual.


----------



## varaonaid

Use Dawn. I don't use it for anything other than removing oil from laundry now (I use a natural dish soap) but imho, nothing works as well for removing oil from clothing.

I personally didn't have luck letting my clothes sit overnight with the Dawn. I did much better scrubbing with a brush and rinsing immediately, then throwing it in the washer. When I let mine sit, I got larger oil spots where it had released and redeposited.







Perhaps, I left mine too long when I let it sit since it dried! However, when that happened, I tried again and rinsed/washed immediately and all came out!









I'd say just give it a shot and see which technique works for you. Either way, I think you'll be able to successfully get it out. Good Luck!


----------



## momto l&a

I rub dish soap into the oil stain. Let set for awhile and launder as usual.


----------



## oneKnight

Dish soap or "clarifying" shampoo, wash pretty quickly like the others said. Works great for me.

I have heard suggested to pour a can of Coke/Cola into the washer with your clothes but that was more for working-on-the-car type items rather than small spots. I haven't tried it myself.


----------

